# (OK) QAA Chocolate with Amateur Win, Bayou Magic's Rouxster Bleu



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Bleu is a rare combination of extraordinary good looks, fantastic marking ability and is a proven performer with an Amateur win. EIC/CNM Clear, Excellent Hips, is a guide dog in the winter for the Duck Club of Oklahoma. Bleu is a full brother to FC/AFC/Ammo, the all time High point Derby Dog and new Canadian National Amateur Champion. Bleu has sired over ten litters with extraordinary results. He throws dark brown chocolates that are handsome, birdy, and great citizens. Folks love their Bleu pups. He matches up well with Tick and Pirate lines. Bleu's pups sell well, and I will help you move the pups through my national contacts from my guide service.
See info on Bleu at Bayou Magic Retrievers. Call Tim West for breeding info.

*****

_Duplicate ad posted 5/15/15


_Full Brother to Ammo, Bleu is the real deal. 80# Extremely handsome Chocolate male that can MARK!

He is also a working dog, retrieving ducks for my waterfowl guide service.

Excellent Hips
Good Elbows
EIC Clear
CNM Clear

Amateur WIN, Open JAM and three back to back to back Qualifying seconds.

Bleu's pups routinely sell for $1200 to $1500 and are in high demand. I help sell pups on my FB pages Arcadia Retrievers and Duck Club of Oklahoma

See lots more of Bleu on www.arcadiaretrievers.com and www.duckclubofoklahoma.com

Natural, fresh chilled and frozen semen available.​







Attached Thumbnails


----------

